# Recommendations for a Cheap Sand Ride



## Genghis (Nov 2, 2004)

I'm looking to buy a truck/SUV for use out at AI, but I want to keep the budget low-- $5k or less. Any suggestions for something that is fairly reliable with the kind of mileage that will likely be on it at that price, and that can handle sand well? I'm probably gravitating more towards an SUV than a pickup, as I'd like to be able to take my kids out there sometimes and I don;t think it's realitis to expect to find an extended cab truck in that range (is it?).

Thanks.

Genghis


----------



## mdram (Jul 18, 2005)

cherokee w/ 4.0


----------



## 15917 (Aug 22, 2005)

Genghis said:


> I'm looking to buy a truck/SUV for use out at AI, but I want to keep the budget low-- $5k or less. Any suggestions for something that is fairly reliable with the kind of mileage that will likely be on it at that price, and that can handle sand well? I'm probably gravitating more towards an SUV than a pickup, as I'd like to be able to take my kids out there sometimes and I don;t think it's realitis to expect to find an extended cab truck in that range (is it?).
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Genghis


Ha, I just done this drill. Took 2 months but I think I finally got what I'm looking for.

Depends on what years your looking for. But definitely doable. I'd check craigslist, trading post and our local (Truck/SUV) forums for something. Mostly be patient.
When I was looking a few weeks ago there were about a billion Early 90's Bronco's or Full size Blazers available that were rebuilt or had new Jasper engines in them.
AC converted over to 134, Lifted, new tires etc. 
All for around 3k. 

There are some 4runners available too but most had high miles on them. 

For around 5k I'd look for something in the $6-6.5k range. I've found that when you flash cash in front of people they don't mind dropping their price at all.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

xj!


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

XJ or ZJ. I'm thinking about getting rid of mine, but doubt you'd want it. 210,000 on the clock, but runs well still. I take it to Hatteras fairly often. I'd part with it for 1900 bucks.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

*Thundra or Titan*

After much research I have narrowed down to the thundra or the titan now if there are people out there that have either please help me and tell me what you like about your truck


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

agree, cherokee w/ 4.0, possibly thinking about getting one next summer as a fishing vehicle for myself....


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

If I was just getting a vehicle for th sand I would find an old beat up dodge ram pickup. Having that bed to store firewood/equipment/coolers is invaluable. Heck I even seem some people with boat rod holders mounted on the top rails of the bed. 

You then have the option of getting a cheap slide in camper when you get some extra cash.


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

cocoflea said:


> After much research I have narrowed down to the thundra or the titan now if there are people out there that have either please help me and tell me what you like about your truck


You can't go wrong with a Toyota Pickup. Also look at the Tacoma's, they are cheaper than the tundra and hold up just as well.


----------



## GoneFishin (Feb 2, 2007)

I own 2 broncos and you cant go wrong with them as far as beach driving goes. you can get one that'll run just fine and the 4x4 works for about 3,000. They're a good running SUV and its not rare to see them go up to 250,000 w/out blowing up


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

in over 20 yrs of hatteras beach driving have used the following:
broncos
explorers
safaris 
tahoes
& several different jeep cherokees

no problem with any of em -- safari van was a bit of a stretch sometimes (just pushed the sqnd around) 
-- best performers were probably the tahoe & the jeeps....good luck...hope this helps


----------



## ROUSH616172699 (Sep 17, 2007)

I'd go for a 5.8L bronco, lotta power


----------



## Fisheadgib (Jan 7, 2006)

Another vote for the XJ.(cherokee) The 4.0 is good for about 200,000 miles, they've been made for a long time, there's a lot of them out there for a reasonable price, and they're inexpensive to repair and maintain.


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

*Good Low Priced Sand SUV*

I'm going to chime in with the Isuzu Trooper. They were last made in 2002. And because they are out of production you can find them relatively cheap. A 2000-2004 should run $5-8 thousand.

I recently bought a cherry 2002 4wd Trooper with only 42,000 for $10 thousand. I expect this truck (which is a designated fishing truck) to last me until 2015 easily -- maybe even to the time I will have to hang up my rods.

I know them to be rugged trucks good in sand and snow. In 1995 I traded in a 1987 Tropper for a 1995 while living in Rhode Island. It handled five New England Winters plus lots of on sand time in south county Rhode Island plus the beaches of Cape Cod, Mass. where I would drive the beaches throwing lures at Stripers. After retiring to Florida it handled the beaches here like cake and during a week at the OBX it handled that beach easily. I would still be driving it with 160,000 miles except that I carelessly neglected transmission fluid changes and ruined the tranny. I gave the truck to a friend and he replaced the transmission and its still running strong. I took the money for a new transmission and put into a truck that will take me into surf fishing retirement, which I hope to be a long way off.

I believe the Trooper will carry more gear than any other mid-sized SUV on the market. Good luck in your search.


----------



## Woodduck (Sep 21, 2007)

find out what can be repaired, if it breaks down, at the beach....got a mechanic there...what does he do best, etc.

Just a thought...
...I like old boxy Cherokees


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

tracker.....get stuck and get out and pick the bumper up and slide it over outa the hole u were in


----------



## don geronimo-NOT (Apr 1, 2007)

ANY jeep cherokee w/ the 4.0 put over 305K on my first add oil and check the gas; it will NOT fail you........at times can still find one under $$2500 w/ PLENTY of miles left


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

Also consider what ever you get, the price for parts will cost you. If your getting a used vehicle with alot of miles on it, sooner or later your going to need parts for it. Imports are great and give good gas mileage but parts cost alot more money then a domestic. I know because I have been in the parts business for 25+ years now. Yes I know imports seem to run longer but they all break down. I'm not import bashing here just stating the truth from experince from the other side of the parts counter. Just factor this in when you go to lay your hard earned cash down.

CB


----------



## 15917 (Aug 22, 2005)

curtisb said:


> Also consider what ever you get, the price for parts will cost you.
> 
> CB


Great point ! That was one of the determining factors when I was shopping around. 

Also consider availability.

I've been to some Advance auto's way out in BFE and they carried enough parts to build a whole 350, 4.9 I6, 351, 4.0 I6 etc. from thier bin.

But when it came down to anything imported it would take them at least 4 days before they can get me a much needed part.


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

Late 80's or early 90's Suburban plenty of room smoothest ride on the beach. The best part is that parts are very easy to get almost all auto parts store carry enough to just about rebuild one if needed. I've got over 200,000 on mine,original motor holds great oil pressure. I did put a tranny in it at 185,000. The best thing about them is the room you can be a HUGE tackle HO with all the things you can put in one.


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

Ed K said:


> Late 80's or early 90's Suburban plenty of room smoothest ride on the beach. The best part is that parts are very easy to get almost all auto parts store carry enough to just about rebuild one if needed. I've got over 200,000 on mine,original motor holds great oil pressure. I did put a tranny in it at 185,000. The best thing about them is the room you can be a HUGE tackle HO with all the things you can put in one.


Yep, but I use my 2005 Tahoe 4x4. I have a 98 Wrangler also, but no room in it, so the Tahoe gets the job(plus I live 2hrs from the beach so the comfort is nice).

CB


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

My dad has a Dodge truck 4x4 and went and bought a tent that fits in the bed of the truck. He then added a heater and good to go stays warm and place to lay down if tired.. Next he wants to get a air bed that is cut to fit around the wheel wells.


----------



## fly (Nov 15, 2007)

i had a cheerokee with a 4.0 was a tank!!!!

http://flyfish.zoomshare.com/album/...e/trebuchet.css&css=/lib/style/type_album.css

i have a friend up here that has a 198? full size blazer...pitch black with BRG tires and a romovable top that has never been taken off...im thinking $3500...its a sweat ride, mint condition, and he has documentation of everything, even everythime the oil has been changed


----------



## 4X4FOREVER (Nov 18, 2007)

One more vote for the XJ. had mine for over 5 years and still going strong.
red rokee with her new green hat.


----------



## surfnski (Oct 28, 2007)

4L Cherokee


----------

